# dog coats



## BaBaaHMonica (Jan 26, 2022)

OK it is like -15`F windchill.  I am cold in my coat and i am concerned about the dogs.  They have the same fur year round and barefeet no doubt.  I have some dog coats on order, but at some point I know they absolutely don't need them.  What can you tell me about using coats, getting them to stay on, should they be on only at night and take them off during the day when we have a heatwave of say 0`F.  I knew this cold snap was coming so I bought 2 ladies vests, but I have some real dog coats ordered.


----------



## BaBaaHMonica (Jan 26, 2022)

The coats just arrive!  Wow That was Quick!  I order them yesterday & ups just deliver.  i will put them on and report back.  The 2x size was available only in the orange and black.  They are made by Derby, so I think they must be pretty good if people buy them for their horses.


----------



## Alaskan (Jan 26, 2022)

BaBaaHMonica said:


> OK it is like -15`F windchill.  I am cold in my coat and i am concerned about the dogs.  They have the same fur year round and barefeet no doubt.  I have some dog coats on order, but at some point I know they absolutely don't need them.  What can you tell me about using coats, getting them to stay on, should they be on only at night and take them off during the day when we have a heatwave of say 0`F.  I knew this cold snap was coming so I bought 2 ladies vests, but I have some real dog coats ordered.


Eh...  what kind of dogs?

I don't see why they would need coats if it is only -15F.   

It can be a problem if they get wet...  but as long as they are dry, have a place out of the wind, and fed and watered,  they should be fine, even at much colder temps.

The other issue... besides them getting wet... is if the snow balls up in their fur...  that can be an issue, but is usually only an issue in wetter/warmer snow, or just the kind of hair the dog has.


----------



## BaBaaHMonica (Jan 26, 2022)

they are pyrenees.  They both have a run in type shelter for the goats that they can go in as well as their own dog house.  They can fit in one if they really want to snuggle.  One of them wants to go out and stand in the snow and wind, so I know it is cold.  The other one stays in her house unless i come out to visit, but only if I have treats and food.
I spread straw around over the snow so they can have a place to walk around without necessarily walking on the snow.


----------



## Alaskan (Jan 26, 2022)

Feel them up, make sure that they are in good flesh...  being in good condition is important. 

You can tell they are right if they are NOT fat, but when snow falls on their back it doesn't melt, as that means their coat is insulating and keeping in their body heat.

Does the snow ball up On their coat?  I am trying to remember if the neighborhood pyr ever had snow balls....  I don't think he did... mats on occasion... but I don't think the snow balled up.


----------



## BaBaaHMonica (Jan 26, 2022)

The snow the other night started as rain, as it often does in Ohio.  Then it switch to snow.  Their fur looked like icicles and broke when I ran my glove over their back. I can't imagine what that feels like when it starts to melt.

We get a little bit of everything here in Ohio.  I guess maybe i am more concerned because we get hot humid summer and bitter cold winter.  And even in a month, we can go from 50's to the teens and then switch back to nearly the 50's.  We have to adjust, just not sure the dogs ready for all that, thus the need for a coat..


----------



## Alaskan (Jan 26, 2022)

The dogs will be fine with those temp swings

BUT, they will not be fine with the rain followed by snow and icicles in the coat.

So yes, that needs to be "fixed" but hard to do when your weather is wacko.

Just the concern with coats is that 

1. those things don't like to stay on.  I never tried one on our pyr.  But our house dog... one winter we tried to use one on him,  he would race out the door, spin in the snow, and that coat was off.  But we only tried the 1 kind of coat, and that only on the one dog.

2. From what I have read coats will press down on the animal's hair, which means that their hair is no longer working as well as it was.  I would guess that can be fixed with using a much warmer coat.  I also read that using a coat for most of the time might cause the animal to shed out their winter coat.

I dunno...  I don't have 24/7 outside dogs or LGDS (But we used to have a pyr, and there are 2 neighborhood pyrs), but we never used coats on our goats or our horses,  even the one Thoroughbred cross that had super thin skin and a pathetic winter coat.  We did coat kids if they were born in super cold.


----------



## BaBaaHMonica (Jan 26, 2022)

Thanks for your tips.  I will report back tomorrow night.


----------



## Ridgetop (Jan 26, 2022)

I would be leery of putting coats on your Pyrs.  They have a double coat.  The top sheds mud and rain and the under coat insulates.  If it is very cold they will dig a hole in the snow and stay warm.  Since they have a house but prefer to remain outside, they are not feeling the cold like you do.  Putting a coat on them will cause them to overheat and possibly start to shed that winter coat.  Then you are letting yourself in for a lot of problems.


----------



## BaBaaHMonica (Jan 27, 2022)

Tonight the temp is going to be 26`F and fall to the mid teens about 4 am.  I took the jackets off and they did not seem sweaty or uncomfortable.  They were both wagging their tails and had a couple good stretches and shakes.

I am glad I got the coats as I don't think they have the best condition of their fur.  My Hubby spent many an evening brushing to get rid of many matted fur clumps since the people that had them had not been able to take care of them the last couple months.  We have had them only since october so i don't think the fur has had a chance to really get established on the belly and backs of the legs...next year will be a better year to have no coats on, At least I feel better LOL.  I have got them to a nice body weight, and they seem happy and love having chickens and goats to watch.


----------



## Finnie (Jan 28, 2022)

I have never heard of livestock guardian dogs needing coats. But if they came from a place that didn’t care for them well and their (natural) coats are in poor condition, then it makes sense that you would want to buy jackets for them. Like you said, it will be different next winter.

January is almost over, February is short, and after that it’s clear sailing. Even if a bought coat is less than ideal, you will only have to struggle with it for a few more weeks. Any photos of the dogs? 🤗


----------



## Ridgetop (Jan 28, 2022)

Remember that outside animals need to have their food increased in the winter.  Keeping up body heat consumes more calories.  If winter weather is extreme, you will find that your LGDs can drop weight in the winter in severe climates.   Extra nutrition helps put on enough weight to survive the cold.  We increase our Anatolians food slightly in the winter if the weather is bad (although we do not have severe cold) and often cut it in the summer.  

Check their weight by feeling the spine and ribs.  You don't want to feel any prominent spinal bones.  Being able to feel the last rib or two is good though.  Working LGDs should not carry too much weight.  

Since you have very hot summers, you need to keep track of your dogs' weight in the summer too.  Often reducing the amount of food in summer heat is good for them.  The heat of summer can put a strain on very large dogs and LGDs are very active doing their jobs.  You might notice that in summer they will occasionally slow down their appetites naturally.


----------



## U B Ewe (Feb 2, 2022)

The Pyrenees do not need coats. Also do not ever shave or clip the Pyrenees for the summer. 
When you brush out their coats you also remove some of the needed winter undercoats. These dogs have been bred to stay out in the weather. 


BaBaaHMonica said:


> OK it is like -15`F windchill.  I am cold in my coat and i am concerned about the dogs.  They have the same fur year round and barefeet no doubt.  I have some dog coats on order, but at some point I know they absolutely don't need them.  What can you tell me about using coats, getting them to stay on, should they be on only at night and take them off during the day when we have a heatwave of say 0`F.  I knew this cold snap was coming so I bought 2 ladies vests, but I have some real dog coats ordered.


----------



## LisaManahan (Feb 2, 2022)

BaBaaHMonica said:


> OK it is like -15`F windchill.  I am cold in my coat and i am concerned about the dogs.  They have the same fur year round and barefeet no doubt.  I have some dog coats on order, but at some point I know they absolutely don't need them.  What can you tell me about using coats, getting them to stay on, should they be on only at night and take them off during the day when we have a heatwave of say 0`F.  I knew this cold snap was coming so I bought 2 ladies vests, but I have some real dog coats ordered.


As long as the dogs have adequate shelter at night they should be ok.


----------



## 2goatgal (Feb 2, 2022)

If your goats can handle the weather, so can the dogs. Especially if they can get in the goat shed with them. Perhaps some extra straw bedding for everyone to curl up in.


----------



## Stephine (Feb 2, 2022)

Also in the „no coat“ camp. With a coat, if it ever gets wet under there they will be colder. Plus it compresses their own coat, which makes it less insulating. Plus it‘s a pain and can get caught in things. You say they always wear the same fur, but they don’t. They have a summer and a winter coat. Even if you brushes them all out in October, it had plenty of time to grow over three months. Lots of straw in their house or the goat house and they will be fine. The goats aren’t wearing coats are they? And their „naked“ paws are not that sensitive, they are absolutely fine walking on snow. Our beardie used to run through the ditches in the winter, breaking the ice as she ran, with her naked belly in icy water… for all the ditches she could find on our walks. I would have died. We just cannot compare ourselves to dogs, especially those dogs that are bred to be working outside.


----------



## BaBaaHMonica (Feb 8, 2022)

I have been putting the coats on Only during the coldest and wettest of the days...2 to be exact since i got the coats.  Freezing rain and wind off the lake makes for misery.  Yeah, next year will be better.  They will have better undercoat, we will have the doghouse arrangement so the wind can't blow in so much. The dogs are a bit wary of the goats as the big wether is a little bit of a bully.   

The undercoat they have now seems more lustrous since the first couple snows.  On good days that I can set out on a 5 gallon bucket, I can brush them out a bit so the straw and hay doesn't get tangled and start matting on the belly and backs of the legs.  They are so beautiful, I still can't believe they are mine!  I am truly blessed to have such wonderful dogs.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 8, 2022)

It sure sounds like they have found a MUCH better home with you!


----------

